# Weight Gain



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, so diagnosed 2/28 with Graves.

2/28 started on 20mg of Methimazole (2 weeks)

3/14 Endo lowered dose to 15mg Methimazole

From 2/11/14 until today, I have gained 12 pounds. That's 7 weeks.

My ankles are swelling too if I sit or stand for too long.

What the hell is going on. I can't afford to gain any more weight. My last labs 1 1/2 weeks ago showed that I was still hyper:

*Free T4: 1.2 ng/dL / (0.7 - 1.8)*
*TSH: <0.01 mcIU/mL (High) / (0.55 - 4.78)*

Protein Total: 6.4 gm/dL / (6.1 - 7.9)
Albumin Level: 3.2 gm/dL / (3.5 - 4.8)
Bilirubin Total: 0.5 mg/dL / (0.3 - 1.2)
Bilirubin Direct: 0.1 mg/dL /( - <=0.2)
Bilirubin Indirect: 0.4 mg/dL / (0.1 - 0.7)
*Alanine Aminotransferase: 46 unit/L (High) / ( - <=33)*
*Alkaline Phosphatase: 129 unit/L (High) / (32 - 91)*
Aspartate Aminotransferase: 31 unit/L / (15 - 41)

Suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This often happens on anti-thyroid meds. Sounds like you also have myxedema. Have you considered ablation so you can go about getting your life back on track?

Hugs,


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, Andros...it's all that is on my mind!

I have an appointment with the ophthalmologist on 5/21 (first available :scared0011 to look at my eyes and see how badly they are being affected. Then I will hound my doctor to kill it or take it out. I"m leaning towards just taking it out no matter what the ophthalmologist says. I have all the antibodies, so just cut that sucker out and get it over with!

Endo doesn't want to talk about anything until he gets me stabilized on methimazole. I can't gain anymore weight! I've gained 92 pounds (I weighed 120 when this all started and as of yesterday I'm 212) on this thyroid journey and I want off this ride.


----------

